

ADSafe — a “safe” subset of JavaScript for guest code (e.g. 3rd party ads) - alanh
http://www.adsafe.org/

======
vitovito
Related: Google Caja, Google's own project that compiles JS source into safe,
capability-restricted JS source: <http://code.google.com/p/google-caja/>

~~~
alanh
Caja is “box” in Spanish. Makes sense.

